# Unadulterated Fish Porn



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Let's dispense with the pleasantries on this one and just go hardcore.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Love those pics. Good stuff. 8)


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice catches Thresh. You take the best fish photos I have ever seen. So detailed and professional.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

The head-on shot is my favorite fish pic of all time!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I like that one too!! Those teeth are awesome.. Pig rainbows man!!


----------



## jdmckell (Nov 12, 2007)

Amazing! Nice work


----------



## Lakecitypirate (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah that pic reminds me of the show I just watched on discovery, Fishing the Congo, they were chasing the African Tiger Fish, Huge teeth man


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Bravo!

Nice fish guys.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

nice fish and great photography work - so you going to tell us where you were?


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Lakecitypirate said:


> Yeah that pic reminds me of the show I just watched on discovery, Fishing the Congo, they were chasing the African Tiger Fish, Huge teeth man


Ditto......some of them fish look just like the illustrious "threshershark" or the Congo Tiger Shark, nick named the "El Matador"... :shock:

Nice pictures !! -()/-


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Excellent photos! I like them all.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

AWESOME PICS! & Well done , I noticed that big bruiser is hooked right in the top lip, where it,s suppose to be. Thx for sharing.


----------



## scotty0902 (Feb 3, 2009)

Wow! 
The hog in the fourth one down! 
amazing colors! And the water underneath it! 
Amazing!


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

Sweet fish porn gets me excited to hit the water *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO*


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Excellent!
Keep them coming!!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wonderful.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Thresher, I really enjoy your pics man! Top notch!!!

There's something about the first one that I like the best but I'm not sure what.



Lakecitypirate said:


> Yeah that pic reminds me of the show I just watched on discovery, Fishing the Congo, they were chasing the African Tiger Fish, Huge teeth man


I watched that also! Looked like a striper on steroids that thinks it's a tarpon!


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

That's some good fish porn.


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

There is nothing better than some good fish porn awesome pictures thanks for sharing. :mrgreen:


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

That's just sick. Nice pictures as always.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry had to wipe the drool of my keyboard for it to work. Keep them comming love the fish porn.


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Terrific pictures, I too love the first one. Its like he just posed for the pic. Good times.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Fabulous.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

AWESOME is all I can say!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Brett, did you visit the C word? Ice free? NE corner? :mrgreen: Any bass? See any elk?


----------



## Thunderstick (Oct 23, 2008)

Threshershark,
Your picures are AWSOME!!!!!


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

I love the first photo best. It is a great shot that speaks to the elusive nature of a wild fish in a wild stream.


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

El Matador said:


> The head-on shot is my favorite fish pic of all time!


That's only because your hands are in it. You're so vain :wink:


----------



## soda (Nov 19, 2008)

WOW!! Nice fish and great pictures!!


----------

